# Gen 2 diesel tuner?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I wouldn't want some emissions deletes.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

RunninWild said:


> When are we getting tuners available? Would also be sweet to get some emissions deletes going on. Anyone know why its taking so long for something to hit the market?


iirc it was over a yr for the 1st gen

have you even asked the tuners if theyre working on gen2?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I beleive it was Trifecta that said they were working on one. As of right now. All they have is 14 and 15 cruze models.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I wouldn't want some emissions deletes.


Why not? Dpf, egr and a high flow exhaust would hopefully allow for 200hp and better mpg and a more reliable engine? Unless you live In an area with testing I don't see the need to keep emissions controls that hurt fuel economy and durability.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

RunninWild said:


> Why not? Dpf, egr and a high flow exhaust would hopefully allow for 200hp and better mpg and a more reliable engine? Unless you live In an area with testing I don't see the need to keep emissions controls that hurt fuel economy and durability.


It's against the law. No matter what state you live in. You're tampering with emissions control devices. And the law has been around since the 70's i think. But not really enforced untill emissions programs kicked in in the 80's. 

At one point and time. A guy could collect up to $10,000 reward for reporting a tampered car. I don't know how true it is or was and who would be the one to take the phone call. Most people weren't or aren't emissions certified and wouldn't know about it.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

RunninWild said:


> Why not? Dpf, egr and a high flow exhaust would hopefully allow for 200hp and better mpg and a more reliable engine? Unless you live In an area with testing I don't see the need to keep emissions controls that hurt fuel economy and durability.


Because it hurts everything else if you get rid of it; the air from the airborne particles and the ground/drinking water from the heavier diesel particulates that fall to the ground. The emissions system is there for a reason, leave it alone.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I'd like a DPF delete downpipe as a physical piece of hardware. 

Other than that, the only engine tune I really want is an EGR delete. 

I'm OK with retaining the DEF injection for NOx reduction.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

LiveTrash said:


> Because it hurts everything else if you get rid of it; the air from the airborne particles and the ground/drinking water from the heavier diesel particulates that fall to the ground. The emissions system is there for a reason, leave it alone.


Right, because the emissions from a single Cruze are just so terrible for the environment. Meanwhile, thousands of 40-year-old diesel locomotives are chugging across American and will continue to do so for another couple decades, but that's OK!


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

I emailed Oz Tuner a couple of months ago to ask about Gen 2 tunes. They claim to be working on a tune and a down pipe. I would like to get a diesel Equinox but will hold off until tuning and deleting are available.


----------



## archarmy (Aug 18, 2018)

I am also waiting for the tune of our gen2 TD in North America.
seems like in Europe the tune exist long time ago (our 1.6L engine is used in Europe market since 2013 from Opel)

here is some info from Probitz chip tune
hp gain from 136 to 170hp
torqe gain from 320 to 378nm
fuel econ +15% better than stock.

If your cruze is stick shift I assume you can just buy it and shipped here.

but for our 9 speed auto I don't know if its gonna work out since 9 speed isn't available in EU.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

RunninWild said:


> Why not? Dpf, egr and a high flow exhaust would hopefully allow for 200hp and better mpg and a more reliable engine? Unless you live In an area with testing I don't see the need to keep emissions controls that hurt fuel economy and durability.


Bottom line,not all of us are Boy Racers. Some of us were long ago though when emissions weren't an issue or even prior to emission controls.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Right, because the emissions from a single Cruze are just so terrible for the environment. Meanwhile, thousands of 40-year-old diesel locomotives are chugging across American and will continue to do so for another couple decades, but that's OK!


So you're OK then with making it worse.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

RunninWild said:


> When are we getting tuners available? Would also be sweet to get some emissions deletes going on. Anyone know why its taking so long for something to hit the market?


I think it might have something to do with the new way in which GM is locking down the ECM and the complexity of trying to .Akers everything operate without throwing codes or causing CEL.

Plus most people arent going to modify because of warranty reasons, so the few of us who what it arent a big market for them to rush.

OzTuner emailed me about having something available this winter. They were waiting on EFILive to unlock the ecm and figure it out.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Is it like the 2017-2018 gasser, where you're going to need a unique unlock code for each VIN?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't think it has to do with an unlock code. It just has to be programmed with the number programmed in to the computer these days. 

For instance. You install tuner app. Read the number and give it to them. They then send you the file. I"m guessing with the number programmed in. 

Sort of like loading windows on a computer. First thing it asks for is key code.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I too am looking forward to a tune for the diesel. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I wonder if Opel tuning parts would work, since Opel designed the motor. They probably sell a lot more of 'em over the pond than they do here.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> I wonder if Opel tuning parts would work, since Opel designed the motor. They probably sell a lot more of 'em over the pond than they do here.


Great minds think alike. I too have been pondering the same question. A quick google search lead me to this tuning box on Amazon. Doubt it would work on our US-spec cars possibly due to minor differences in emissions tuning (assuming - i'm not 100% sure on this).


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Great minds think alike. I too have been pondering the same question. A quick google search lead me to this tuning box on Amazon. Doubt it would work on our US-spec cars possibly due to minor differences in emissions tuning (assuming - i'm not 100% sure on this).


I left a question on the sellers link you have there and they replied “Yes thats the perfect fit. When you place the order dont forget to make a note it a for chevy cruze 2018 1.6 CDTO"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Carminooch said:


> I left a question on the sellers link you have there and they replied “Yes thats the perfect fit. When you place the order dont forget to make a note it a for chevy cruze 2018 1.6 CDTO"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm I might order this and give it a shot to see if it works on our cars. If anything, Amazon has a great return policy. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

That looks like some silly box you plug in the throttle sensor harness to make the ECU think you pushed the pedal farther than you really did. 

Personally, if I want to go faster, I think it's easier to just push the pedal down more.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> A quick google search lead me to this tuning box on Amazon


OK, this looks like a terrible waste of money. It's basically an interface that changes the signal response of the electronic throttle pedal of your car. "ECO" mode dampens your inputs so there is less throttle response (the car gets sluggish because it won't give you what you demand from the accelerator pedal, and that might save fuel). "SPORT" mode just cranks the accelerator pedal response up past what you are actually doing, so a light breeze on the pedal gives you full-throttle to the ECU and makes the car feel faster to amateurs.

No thanks. I want a serious ECU remap.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

The throttle device is dumb IMO. Just push the throttle down farther if you want "thoroughbred sports car". smh


----------



## obnxous (Jan 17, 2018)

and what happens when the module internally shorts out? Uncontrollable Toyota and Lexus speeds?

Looks jankey.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

obnxous said:


> and what happens when the module internally shorts out? Uncontrollable Toyota and Lexus speeds?
> 
> Looks jankey.


More likely reduced power mode and no throttle. I see it all the time on base model Cruze and Colorado trucks with aftermarket cruise control. There's a few fleets I work on that will not stop installing them. Fine cause then they pay me to diagnose chk engine light and then remove the cruise control setup.(they use a throttle pedal bypass too.)


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Any tune updates for the 1.6l diesel engine?? ?


----------



## JustinCoury (Jul 20, 2019)

quailallstar said:


> I too am looking forward to a tune for the diesel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


we still havent got anything and its 2019


----------



## JustinCoury (Jul 20, 2019)

Carminooch said:


> I left a question on the sellers link you have there and they replied “Yes thats the perfect fit. When you place the order dont forget to make a note it a for chevy cruze 2018 1.6 CDTO"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait so you found a tuner that works for the diesel????


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

RunninWild said:


> When are we getting tuners available? Would also be sweet to get some emissions deletes going on. Anyone know why its taking so long for something to hit the market?


I don't know why you guys are talkin about deleting emissions or anything for that matter you don't have to delete anything to tune this car moderately like the other ones.You can get a handsome 180-200hp with a little more boost and fuel delivery parwmwter adjustments


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

funkyman said:


> I don't know why you guys are talkin about deleting emissions or anything for that matter you don't have to delete anything to tune this car moderately like the other ones.You can get a handsome 180-200hp with a little more boost and fuel delivery parwmwter adjustments


Would you mind posting a link to one of the scanners you’re talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E-Han (Dec 27, 2019)

After some research and trading emails with Celtic Tuning in the UK, I decided to give tuning made for the Astra 1.6L CDTI a try on my Cruze Diesel Gen 2. It has the exact same engine and same ECU...so it may work. This is a self-tuning module which they ship to you - you download the file from your car and send to them for a remapped file to then upload to your car. My Cruze is a manual so I have no worries about transmission differences. I just ordered it today, I will keep you all up to date on how this goes. http://www.emotion-tuning.co.uk/


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

E-Han said:


> After some research and trading emails with Celtic Tuning in the UK, I decided to give tuning made for the Astra 1.6L CDTI a try on my Cruze Diesel Gen 2. It has the exact same engine and same ECU...so it may work. This is a self-tuning module which they ship to you - you download the file from your car and send to them for a remapped file to then upload to your car. My Cruze is a manual so I have no worries about transmission differences. I just ordered it today, I will keep you all up to date on how this goes. http://www.emotion-tuning.co.uk/


I’m so excited to hear about the outcome, please keep us updated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E-Han (Dec 27, 2019)

Will do - I'm told the order should ship this week, there was a slight backorder delay on the tuning box. I will be sure to post an update once I have the tune installed. Fingers crossed that it works!


----------



## E-Han (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok received the unit and attempted the tune - after some conversation with the Celtic Tuning support folks... they determined the US spec ECU isn't supported. So...no luck, but I will continue in my hunt for someone who can tune this thing!


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to report back, if you do come across anything let us know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

I wonder if we can swap the us ecu with the EU ecu?


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

It's alive!!! 2017 1.6l diesel. Down pipe is crude but done. Will update in the next few days any drivability issues. It's a 6spd manual, egr blocked off. Dpf removed. All sensors disconnected and no check engine light. ????


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the update. You will have numerous interested parties including me, also with a 6 speed.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Wantatune said:


> It's alive!!! 2017 1.6l diesel. Down pipe is crude but done. Will update in the next few days any drivability issues. It's a 6spd manual, egr blocked off. Dpf removed. All sensors disconnected and no check engine light.


Right on! Awesome you took the time to foray into uncharted territories. I’m really curious to hear what it sounds like, any way to record an exhaust clip?

Run into any problems with this yet?


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

Carminooch said:


> Right on! Awesome you took the time to foray into uncharted territories. I’m really curious to hear what it sounds like, any way to record an exhaust clip?
> 
> Run into any problems with this yet?


I'm still new to the forums world and havent figured out how to post a video yet... the only problem that I had was over boosting prior to adding the down pipe. It would blow the intake tube off.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Wantatune said:


> I'm still new to the forums world and havent figured out how to post a video yet... the only problem that I had was over boosting prior to adding the down pipe. It would blow the intake tube off.


I’m with you, I had a hard time posting a vid of my 2nd gen sounding like an injector was going to explode

I actually uploaded the clip to YouTube and then pasted the video link and it embedded nicely

I reached out to a tuning company in the UK who said that the Vauxhall 1.6 tuning software wouldn’t work after they requested I sent them some information off the exterior of my ecm. Cars been in the shop for 3 weeks with a failed bank 1 nox sensor and a bad intermittent misfire 

I can’t help but feel with a lot of the electronics and egr removed that it would run way way better


----------



## 19equinox (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone have any updates on the tuning that’s going on through here? I got a 19’ equinox.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> It's against the law. No matter what state you live in. You're tampering with emissions control devices.


It's perfectly legal for off-road use.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Snowwy has not once in their entire life broken any law or statute, and is therefore duty bound to inform everyone else in the interwebz of the legality of things they talk about


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> It's perfectly legal for off-road use.


Ask diesel brothers.

I'm a law abiding citizen. I like clean air.
I used to be emissions certified.


----------



## E-Han (Dec 27, 2019)

We now have a tuner for the Gen 2 Cruze Diesel 1.6L LH7!!! Check out American Diesel Power, American Diesel Power | Diesel Performance Solutions. I ordered the tune from them about 2 weeks ago and it is now successfully installed. I am currently working with them to refine the tuning, but its up and running. Subtle differences, but they are noticeable. ADP is actually looking for someone to come on-site so they can refine their tune (they are based in southern Alabama). I am in St. Louis so that's a bit of a haul for me, but if someone else is closer and can make the trip, it would help them finalize their tune and the rest of us who purchase the tune will be forever grateful!


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

E-Han said:


> We now have a tuner for the Gen 2 Cruze Diesel 1.6L LH7!!! Check out American Diesel Power, American Diesel Power | Diesel Performance Solutions. I ordered the tune from them about 2 weeks ago and it is now successfully installed. I am currently working with them to refine the tuning, but its up and running. Subtle differences, but they are noticeable. ADP is actually looking for someone to come on-site so they can refine their tune (they are based in southern Alabama). I am in St. Louis so that's a bit of a haul for me, but if someone else is closer and can make the trip, it would help them finalize their tune and the rest of us who purchase the tune will be forever grateful!


I wish they would make it light weight friendly.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Wantatune said:


> I wish they would make it light weight friendly.


LOL


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

I've already done the weight reduction but I hate paying for R&D


----------



## Cruz18 (May 1, 2020)

E-Han said:


> We now have a tuner for the Gen 2 Cruze Diesel 1.6L LH7!!! Check out American Diesel Power, American Diesel Power | Diesel Performance Solutions. I ordered the tune from them about 2 weeks ago and it is now successfully installed. I am currently working with them to refine the tuning, but its up and running. Subtle differences, but they are noticeable. ADP is actually looking for someone to come on-site so they can refine their tune (they are based in southern Alabama). I am in St. Louis so that's a bit of a haul for me, but if someone else is closer and can make the trip, it would help them finalize their tune and the rest of us who purchase the tune will be forever grateful!


How’s the tune working out? What all did you do to your Cruze?


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Tooner_83647 (Sep 13, 2021)

Any updates on a tune?


----------



## my90302 (Nov 28, 2021)

Wantatune said:


> View attachment 291671


Where can I get one of these?


----------



## Tooner_83647 (Sep 13, 2021)

American diesel power posted above has the tune the crappy thing is you have to buy the device for the tune which is another $400. And there is no numbers for what tou will get. If you go under the duramax tab it's there. Also no one has posted anything about it.


----------



## my90302 (Nov 28, 2021)

Tooner_83647 said:


> American diesel power posted above has the tune the crappy thing is you have to buy the device for the tune which is another $400. And there is no numbers for what tou will get. If you go under the duramax tab it's there. Also no one has posted anything about it.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Tooner_83647 said:


> American diesel power posted above has the tune the crappy thing is you have to buy the device for the tune which is another $400.


Are they still in business? Their website lists nothing for the LH7 engine so they might have dropped support for that after the engine was discontinued.


----------



## Mvarnold (11 mo ago)

Wantatune said:


> View attachment 291671


Cost and are these available. What changes had to be made to make ECU not through any CEL.


----------

